# Research Help



## Yoshi Nagura (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm looking to build a mid 1950's era road course sometime this spring, something that is longer than it is wide so I can adapt it into a 12' by 4' to 5' space. I'd like it to be an American track, the cars will be American sedans from 1954-1958, sort of like the beach racers of early NASCAR. 

I got a book over Christmas that has the racing history of Nash, Desoto and others that has sort of gotten me inspired. It'll be a 2 lane track with a few crossovers, and I'm hoping to be able to rout the deisgn instead of using track to get realistic hairpins, squeezes and odd-angle turns. 

Any website that has track diagrams for that period would be great.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Yoshi -- 

Poke around this site:

http://gdecarli.it/php/index.php?var1=2&var2=2

They have tracks from all around the world and lots of track diagrams / maps etc. including those for historic tracks no longer around like Riverside, etc.


----------



## Yoshi Nagura (Feb 9, 2008)

You know, Riverside may be a good idea, it was built in '57 and Wiki even has a diagram with elevation changes. There's a few pictures in my book that show sports cars like MG's and early Jag's which would be perfect. Good info, thanks.


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

I have always liked the old Paramount Ranch track, probably because it is no longer around and had a crossover. It's longer then wide.


----------



## Yoshi Nagura (Feb 9, 2008)

I recently read about Leadmine Raceway, a 1/32nd scale track that was based on the old Paramount Speedway. That layout would be great in a 10' long "T" shaped deal, maybe with a 5' or 6' top of the tee. Supposively big parts of the track still exist on NPS land, possibly visible on Google Earth at N 34 6.92784, W 118 45.1968 according to the web. I'll have to check my space but with a 6' top offset it would be about 5' wide for the rest. Another great consideration, thanks.


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

Yoshi,
Thought you might enjoy this old build. Although it's 1/32 it may give you some ideas. Plus it's a fun read about how they built a track in the 1960s.
Ogre
http://www.vsrnonline.com/Mags/ParamountRanch/Index.html


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I always thought Langhorne in Pennsylvania was a cool track. :thumbsup:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Langhorne_Speedway


----------

